# C1E und Eist bei MSI ausschalten???



## Onkelz-Fan94 (8. Oktober 2008)

HI
Hab mir vor ein paar tagen ein neues Sys
gebaut funktioniert auch alles ohne Probleme
Aber mein Cpu ein E8400 wird im Bios und bei CPU-Z
nur mit einem 7er Multi angezeigt statt mit 9??
Jetzt wurde mir gesagt das ich Eist und C1E
ausschalten soll dann würde alles funktionieren
Aber jetzt meine Frage wie mach ich das bei einem
MSI P45-Neo-F??? Ich finde halt im Bios nichts

Helft mir bitte schnell!!!


----------



## matschi (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallihallo,
Eist kannst du ganz einfach im bios unter "cell menu" ausschalten.
Um C1E sichtbar zu machen musst du im bios auf "advanced bios features", dann auf "cpu features".
Hier musst du nur noch F4 drücken und die Option erscheint.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen, wenn du es nicht schon selbst gefunden hast


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. Oktober 2008)

matschi schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> Eist kannst du ganz einfach im bios unter "cell menu" ausschalten.
> Um C1E sichtbar zu machen musst du im bios auf "advanced bios features", dann auf "cpu features".
> Hier musst du nur noch F4 drücken und die Option erscheint.
> Hoffe ich konnte helfen, wenn du es nicht schon selbst gefunden hast


 

Naja ok dann mach ich das
aber eist gibts bei mir bei cell-menu net
Weil in der aktuellen pcgh war ja ein Artikel
aber auch das hat von meinem Bios abgewichen
trotzdem danke!!!


----------



## flipflop (9. Oktober 2008)

Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass das recht sinnvolle Energiesparfunktionen sind, die Taktund und Spannung des Prozessors bei Nichtgebrauch absenken?
Und bei Bedarf die volle Leistung zur Verfügung steht?

Wenn Du diese abstellst, läuft der Prozessor die ganze Zeit auf voller Leistung - inklusive der Nachteile höherer Leistungsaufnahme. Was versprichst Du Dir davon?

Um das zu überprüfen, kannst Du mal Prime95 starten und dann CPU-Z noch mals betrachten - dann wird der Multi auf 9 sein, da dann die Leistung benötigt wird.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. Oktober 2008)

Na von wegen hab es ausprobiert er läuft laut cpu-z immernoch bei multi 7


----------



## matschi (9. Oktober 2008)

Merkwürdig. Welche Biosversion hast du denn? Ich nenne das Board auch mein eigen, aber bei mir war eist von Anfang an im cell menu.
Falls du übertakten möchtest empfehle ich dir das 1.6er bios, welches um einiges besser läuft, als die älteren Versionen (bei mir jedenfalls). Ausserdem sollte da auch die eist-Option im cell menu sein.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. Oktober 2008)

Moment ich schreib sie dir gleich


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. Oktober 2008)

BIOS Type:	AMI
BIOS Date:	May 28th 2008
BIOS ID:	64-0100-009999-00101111-052808-Eaglelake-A7519200
BIOS OEM:	A7519IMS V1.1 052808 - V1.1
Chipset:	Intel 2E20 rev 2
SuperIO:	Unknown
Manufacturer:	MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD
Motherboard:	MS-7519

Reicht das?


----------



## aurionkratos (9. Oktober 2008)

Evtl. hast du den Milti selbst auf 7 gestellt. Kenne das BIOS nicht, aber findest du vlt eine Einstellung "Mutliplikator" oder "multi" die auf 7 steht?


----------



## matschi (9. Oktober 2008)

Also, du hast eine frühe Biosversion. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die frühen Versionen einige Schwierigkeiten mit den E8xxx Cpus haben, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern wo.
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du ein Biosupdate durchführen, besonders wenn du oc`en möchtest und falls nicht sollten dann wenigstens die von dir gewünschten Optionen im Bios auftauchen.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. Oktober 2008)

JA der steht auf 7 und lässt sich net verändern


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. Oktober 2008)

matschi schrieb:


> Also, du hast eine frühe Biosversion. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die frühen Versionen einige Schwierigkeiten mit den E8xxx Cpus haben, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern wo.
> Meiner Meinung nach solltest du ein Biosupdate durchführen, besonders wenn du oc`en möchtest und falls nicht sollten dann wenigstens die von dir gewünschten Optionen im Bios auftauchen.


 

Ok
dann meine Fragen
Wo bekomme ich das Update her und wie installiere ich es

Danke für deine Antworten


So hab mir jetzt das update auf 1.6 runtergeladen
war auch relativ klein nur 1mb
aber wie funzt das jetzt mit dem installieren??

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## matschi (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Biosfiles gibt es hier:
MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style
Eine ausführliche Anleitung für das flashen per USB-Stick: MSI User Forum | Rund um BIOS und EFI | MSIHQ: USB Flashing Tool v1.17c - BIOS Flash leicht gemacht
Ansonsten kannst du noch mit dem Msi Liveupdate (sollte auf der, biem Mainboard mitgelieferten, CD drauf sein) recht einfach unter Windows flashen, was ich aber nicht empfehlen würde, da es mir ein wenig zu "unsicher" wäre.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. Oktober 2008)

OK Ich peil das noch net so ganz
das heißt ich muss auf meinen usb stick
die exe ziehen und dann vom usb stick booten oder wie?


----------



## matschi (9. Oktober 2008)

Genau. Das Programm konfiguriert den Stick und packt die Biosdatei drauf. Danach einfach vom Stick booten und der rest passiert automatisch.
Einfach die Anleitung befolgen und dann passt das schon.


----------



## NukeEliminator (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie geht das mit dem BIOS Update bei anderen Herstelern? Kann man die Daten auch einfach auf den USB Strick ziehen und dann booten, oder braucht man da ein Tool?

Auf der MSI Seite steht auserdem noch:
Nach dem Flashen einen CMOS-Clear bei gezogenem Netzstecker 
nicht vergessen. 

Wie geht das?


----------



## matschi (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie das bei anderen Herstellern ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Für einen Cmos-Clear gibt es auf meinem Mainboart einen Jumper, den ich im stromlosen Zustand für ein paar Sekunden umstecken kann. Schau mal in die Bedienungsanleitung, da sollte die Geschichte beschrieben sein.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (10. Oktober 2008)

matschi schrieb:


> Genau. Das Programm konfiguriert den Stick und packt die Biosdatei drauf. Danach einfach vom Stick booten und der rest passiert automatisch.
> Einfach die Anleitung befolgen und dann passt das schon.




Ja ok
kann ich eig auch die exe einfach ausführen?
Die aus dem Bios zip??
Funzt das au oder net??

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## matschi (10. Oktober 2008)

Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Du musst schon das Tool installieren und damit dann deinen USB stick konfigurieren (laut Anleitung). Wenn das Passiert ist und die Biosdatei auf deinem stick ist (musst du natürlich vorher downloaden), musst du nur noch von dem Stick booten und der Rest passiert von alleine.
Wenn du dierekt unter Windows flashen willst, kannst du auch das Live Update von MSI benutzen, was mir aber nicht ganz geheuer ist, da wenn der Flashvorgang abbricht ein Biosverlust auftritt. Deshalb bevorzuge ich das Tool, da der Flaschvorgang unter DOS passiert.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (10. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich habs halt net so mit flashen usw kenn mich da net so aus
naja mh gibts irgendnen link das ich mich da net anmelden muss
zum downloaden???


----------



## matschi (10. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist zumindest keine andere Quelle bekannt.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (11. Oktober 2008)

matschi schrieb:


> Mir ist zumindest keine andere Quelle bekannt.




Schade naja mal sehn
trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe


----------

